# When do you read?



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Or when do you find time to read?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Whenever possible!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Whenever I have time, and there isn't access to KindleBoards.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

All the time!! Even if I find 5 minutes to myself I will read.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Often just before bed, but I probably should read the Kindle instead of reading this board so often.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Often just before bed, but I probably should read the Kindle instead of reading this board so often.


Ditto!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Lessee.... I almost always read at least a few pages before going to sleep.... I will often read a few pages right before getting up in the morning.... and if the weather is good and I can take my dogs to visit my neighbor's dogs in the afternoon, I always take my Kindle with, and can read for 20 minutes or so.... I would read more during the day, but I have this annoying internet addiction.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I read during commercials, unless I am on my computer. Also where ever I have to wait somewhere... I use to read a lot when I lived in NY waiting for and riding on the subway. I missed my stop a few times!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I do most of my reading very late at night and in the wee hours before I sleep.  If I'm taking the subway or NJ train, I read on there as well.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I use to read a lot when I lived in NY waiting for and riding on the subway. I missed my stop a few times!


I read on the subway. And I've come close to missing my stop, but fortunately, I haven't yet. Especially fortunate on the way to work, since the next stop is a ways away and it would take a while to get back.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I once came close to missing my plane connection because I was sitting quietly at the gate reading, but fortunately reality intruded and I got on with no problems.

Over the past few years, the attractions of the internet and readily available video of interest had really cut down my reading.  Kindle has helped inspire me to devote time to it again.  speaking of which, I think I'll step away from the keyboard and go back to reading my current DTB....


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

I know someone who does all his reading on the can. It's a guy thing.

So far, no one has fessed up, though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

brainstorm said:


> I know someone who does all his reading on the can. It's a guy thing.
> 
> So far, no one has fessed up, though.


I don't do my "real" reading on the can, but I always keep a book with lots of little short bits in place there to fill the time. Favorites are books with pages and pages of old warplane photos and statistics, but my current one is a book about Bugs Bunny with lots of pics and details about the cartoons.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I don't do my "real" reading on the can


Well, _of course not_.

That's what sudoku was invented for.


----------



## HeatherKW (Dec 5, 2009)

I read every night before bed.  I try to squeeze some reading in during the day whenever I can, but I also seem to have a terrible addiction to the internet and this board!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

always at night and at wake up till alarm goes off. I would prefer to sleep but not happening.
sylvia


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

HeatherKW said:


> I read every night before bed. I try to squeeze some reading in during the day whenever I can, but I also seem to have a terrible addiction to the internet and this board!


Me too, me too!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm alone a lot since my husband works overseas so I read while I eat lots of times, while I'm waiting on the buffalo's water tank to fill up, at night, or any time I have a chance.  I'm not a big tv person, I can't remember the last time I turned the thing on to be truthful...


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I read whenever and wherever I have free time, and always before bed, which sometimes easily interferes with my already fragile sleep patterns.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

this really depends. I could say whenever, but sometimes I get rudely interrupted by lotsa "necessary" things, e.g pretending to be sociable :x

I usually read while:

on the toilet
showering
before I sleep
(Sometimes) straight after I wake
during commuting
break times
(during night shifts) between checking on patients.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

My most consistent reading is on the workdays as I read every lunch break, sometimes on the first break. Outside of that I often wait to read until it's later than I should be starting to read as I spend too much time staring at the computer monitor. I started like around 1 AM yesterday and stopped at around 4 AM, I'll likely do the same tonight, but then those times are really suitable to reading Salem's Lot. I actually found myself considering fetching a cross last night (there's one around here somewhere), and am very glad that there wasn't a tapping at one of my windows.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I should add that I don't read anything whilst driving http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16872.0.html so this wasn't me. But I read in the passenger seat a lot.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

95% of my reading is done at work between 911 calls... or if I'm working a dispatch frequency I can read for long periods sometimes without interruption. Depends on whether it's a slow night in the city of angels or not... =)


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

lately i've been reading all the time (to the detraction of other things a bit) but staring 1/4 I will be back at work so the KDX is going to get heavy on the train use.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I read twice a day:  once during the baby's afternoon nap, and the second time when I go to bed for the night.

Although if I'm in a really good book, I'll just read as much as possible all day long (and all night).  For example, I just read Under The Dome in less than 3 days (it's 1,074 pages, if that tells you anything).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I carry my kindle with me EVERYWHERE I go, so I read anytime I have 20+ seconds. 
Though I promise NOT while Driving.


----------



## ktwac (Jun 23, 2009)

911jason said:


> 95% of my reading is done at work between 911 calls..


hey--me too! I work night shift so I've enjoyed quite a few books on my Kindle since I got it in June. 
I also read before bed, when I am sitting in the car at the kids' schools waiting for them, while watching TV, really anytime I can!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I read every spare moment I can.  I read during commercials, while waiting for my son to get out of class,  I have even read while stirring food on the stove.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I carry my kindle with me EVERYWHERE I go, so I read anytime I have 20+ seconds.
> Though I promise NOT while Driving.


Right -- That is what audio books are for.


----------



## Anju   (Nov 8, 2008)

I read off and on all day, when I can tear myself away from these boards.  That's the main reason I try to shut the computer down in the evening so I can get at least 3 + hours in.  Stayed up till 3:30 this morning finishing a book.  Tried to sleep but it was a mystery and I couldn't relax enough, kept projecting.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I read all the time..

And yep, in the bathroom (though not in the shower!).. on the "can", while drying hair or brushing teeth or taking vitamins..

I alway read when I go to bed and that can extend to hours.. also on off days might read in bed at other times.

I read  while eating if I'm not online/watching TV (which is way too much).  Not during commercials because I FF through those.

I bring my kindle everywhere, so I read waiting in lines, waiting for a patient I'm picking up, read if I'm waiting for a patient i'm driving while they are having treatment (radiation, chemo, infusion, shots, checkups, scans)

I read in the drive through at pollo loco.

And one time I did read in the car was while inching along in a long line of cars as we waited to get flu shots.  That was TWO HOURS and I was so happy to have my kindle.  Finished up a book and of course had my pick of others to start.

I also read while waiting for my own doctor appts.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

On my commute to the city.  I actually look forward to getting on the bus in the morning.  

My other most frequent reading moments are while waiting.... for a plane, for the subway, for a takeout order, for friends to arrive, at the doctor's office.... where ever I have more than 5 minutes.


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

We just had crazy snows over night and I was lucky to have my K2 in grocery store for long long crazy line to check out !! took over 30 minutes on line but no stress for me 'cuase K2 read and push cart, read.
  
  always at my work( day spa, opening on my book is my own time...  that's my reading times~!)

  my work is company of gyms so my opening time... Yes, Go work out with my K2!

  can't complain right>?!  so .... my answers are just like everyone here

Anywhere Anytime.
Mt


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I usually read early morning or late at night. Oddly I can't read in a moving vehicle for some reason, makes me feel sick, even though I don't have travel sickness.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Always before bed. 
(That is until the Corgi insists on his nightly pet-fest.)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I read a lot before going to sleep, although that sometimes backfires and I'm up till 2 or 3 am reading. I do read during the day but that tends to be more academic stuff and I leave the fiction for the evenings.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

Now that I'm in the office more than I used to be, I do most of my reading at work. Also, I read before bed and during commercial breaks if I'm watching television. I haven't been watching television much lately, so half of that time has been divided among reading and my other activities. If I'm not doing anything while my daughter is napping, I'll read then, too.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Sendie said:


> I'm alone a lot since my husband works overseas so I read while I eat lots of times, while I'm waiting on the buffalo's water tank to fill up, at night, or any time I have a chance. I'm not a big tv person, I can't remember the last time I turned the thing on to be truthful...


I can't believe I am the only one to ask - "the buffalo"

I read any time I have a moment - I have my Kindle with me all the time so in lines, in doctors offices, in the "library" (aka the bathroom) I must must read before I go to sleep so that sometimes can be a couple of pages or a couple of hours depending on the night and the book 

oh and Heather -- did you make your hat it is adorable


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I carry my kindle with me EVERYWHERE I go, so I read anytime I have 20+ seconds.
> Though I promise NOT while Driving.


When I first got my Kindle back in Feb I was so damn excited, but so mad I got it right before class. I took it with me on the way to school and snuck peaks at it, while driving.

It literally came 5min before I had to leave to school! I charged it for those 5min.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

rho said:


> I can't believe I am the only one to ask - "the buffalo"
> 
> oh and Heather -- did you make your hat it is adorable


I agree, I love the hat. And yeah, we have 8 of the hairy "monsters" right now. Two calves are going up for sale this week when my husband gets home and is able to deal with it, and 1 will be freezer bound at the same time so then I'll be back to 5.


----------



## HeatherKW (Dec 5, 2009)

rho said:


> I can't believe I am the only one to ask - "the buffalo"
> 
> I read any time I have a moment - I have my Kindle with me all the time so in lines, in doctors offices, in the "library" (aka the bathroom) I must must read before I go to sleep so that sometimes can be a couple of pages or a couple of hours depending on the night and the book
> 
> oh and Heather -- did you make your hat it is adorable


Yes, I made the hat. Thanks for the compliments 

And I'm also curious about the buffalo...


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

I grew up in a house of readers, we didn't even have a color television until I was maybe 10 years old. I try to set aside at least one hour in the evening after dinner to read. I also usually read for a few minutes in bed before going to sleep. I use my iPhone for that - having a lighted LCD screen e-reader incorporated into my alarm clock makes it a very handy device.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Now a days I only read when I am on school breaks. Otherwise I am too tired to do anyhing else between work, school, study, and helping bro. Still use kindle for school. I have nt finished a non school book since the start of the fall semester. Read parts of stories when chilling at the casinos while family is gambling with visiting friends/family. Also when designated driver I read in the hotel lobby or cafe. Usually end up running off to starbucks whenever I can to read so I don't get distracted.  That means leaving school stuff at home


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Now I intend to go to starbucks to read but with itouch I end up browsing through the board


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Now I intend to go to starbucks to read but with itouch I end up browsing through the board


I want an itouch so bad. I'm glad I don't have one I guess, b/c this post reminds me I have other fun gadgets I need to pay attention to more than those with the internet. Like my beautiful kindle. (whispernet doesn't count in this case)


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

I read all the time, and now with my K2 it's almost too easy to read more. I watch my grandson a couple of days a week so I read while he's watching Elmo or napping. I am not much of a TV person and spend about an hour online,the rest of the time I am reading. Bad part is when I read a book and finish it, it is too easy to get the next book in the series. Too often I end up staying up late going from one book to the next because I don't even have to get up to get another book. LOL


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

When reading for pleasure, it's generally late in the evening (and unfortunately often until the wee hours of the morning). I generally don't go for the a few minutes here and a few minutes there as time allows sort of thing. On the other hand, technical reading is almost always a few minutes here and a few minutes there, because I can only go for a few minutes before either falling asleep or having to do/read something else.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Late at night in bed, for between 5 minutes and 5 hours, depending on the book and on how tired I am.  During the day only if I'm going to be waiting somewhere for at least 15 minutes.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

some of my favorites:
1. at the beach
2. front swing on the porch
3. at night just before bed
4. soaking in the tub LOL  
5. long car rides


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

brainstorm said:


> I know someone who does all his reading on the can. It's a guy thing.
> 
> So far, no one has fessed up, though.


I'll fess up.

John


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I try to read whenever I can find the time. Usually the early morning and at night are when I have the most time but I will read a lot if I have a good book during the day when the baby is napping....which consequently usually leaves the laundry or some other household chore undone.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

jheydt said:


> I'll fess up.
> 
> John


that's quality reading right there, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## rememberandhope (Nov 11, 2009)

whenever I find the time. In between classes, when I get out of a game in gym, on the subway, before bed, when im not here.....


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I read in bed a couple of hours before  I go to sleep. When/if I wake during the night, I read then, too. 
I am always early for appointments so I read at the doctor's office of wherever the appointment may be. {Incidentally, it IS possible to read while one's eyes are dilated at the ophthalmologist's...  }. I actually leave home 15 minutes before I need to for my fortnightly massages and I read in the car before I go in for a massage. 

When I go to town, I always treat myself to lunch and I read then. Whenever I go out, my Kindle is in my purse so if there are a spare few minutes, I read. The last weird place I read was standing in line at the post office...
Patrisha


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I read as much and often as I can.  Definitely at bedtime it helps relax me and put me to sleep (sometimes 10 minutes, sometimes hours).  I try to get out alone (child care for my little ones) once per week for a couple of hours at a coffee shop to read.  During the day I try to read when my kids are napping (if they nap or if I don't have tons of housework to do).  It's amazing how a 4 year old and a 2 year old can cramp my reading time!!    I always read if I get a break at work - which isn't very often.  My Kindle has increased my reading by at least 5 fold - I LOVE it!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I usually read in bed before I go to sleep.  If the book is a good one, I read until I can't hold the Kindle upright anymore.  

On weekend mornings, I love sitting at the kitchen table with my Kindle propped up on the sugar canister with my second cup of coffee.

And my protected reading time is the one hour on the exercise bike every day.  

N


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

jheydt said:


> I'll fess up.
> 
> John


I ask my friend all the time what it is about the setting and he has no explanation. "It's just a good place and time," he responds. Just one of life's mysteries.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL.  Now every time I see this thread bumped up and looked at the title, I think of reading on the can.  I generally don't, although sometimes I'll take a section from the paper Sun. NY Times or a catalog that came in the mail.  It's not the best environment for my valuable kindle!  Would have to set it down at some point and not pick it up again until I'd washed my hands.


----------



## PaWildWoman (Apr 15, 2009)

Everywhere except the office.....

I had to quite bringing my Kindle to work....it was just to darn distracting.

And I can not sleep if I don't read first.  So always before turning out the light.  Which is why.....I didn't go to sleep until 5:30am last Saturday, even though I was in bed a midnight.  The first thing my husband asks when he calls me in the morning is "What time do you shut her down?"  Meaning when did the Kindle go to sleep.

Reading at the laundry mat is a must too.  And I read as I make dinner.  And usually when I wake up in the morning.  

I'm a switch hitter (reader of multiple books at one time) so that makes the Kindle extra yummy for me.  Because I always have a book at hand no matter what the mood of the moment.

Books make my heart go pitter-patter!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> ... It's not the best environment for my valuable kindle! Would have to set it down at some point and not pick it up again until I'd washed my hands.


I wonder how often the availability of a good place to set down a book affects reading locations.


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

I read whenever I find the time. The past few days its been in between batches of cookies. I read alot before bed. LOVE to read on the beach or lounging on the back porch. But lately its curled up under my blanket on the couch because we still have 7 inches of snow outside lol


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I read mostly before I go to sleep at night.  I also try to sneak in some time when I'm waiting to pick up the kids from school, or while they are at dance, etc. And I always take one of my K's w/me when traveling.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

New question: What's the longest span you've spent reading?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Usually in the evening after I've finished my work...although I listen to audio books in the car and in the gym...


----------



## duck833 (Mar 29, 2009)

I read the most while sitting in an airplane.

Go Ducks!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I read mostly on my lunch & before bedtime & usually more through the week, weekends sometimes get too busy with chores & sports


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I read every night in bed, for anywhere from 1-4 hours before sleeping.  I think this may be contributing to my insomnia problem.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I typically get in a couple of hours before bed from 9-11pm.  Makes no sense to try to start reading anything before the kids go to bed (around 8pm) and I usually have "chores" to do from 8pm-9/10pm.  At the moment I've been reading more since I'm trying to finish the book I'm reading before my Kindle comes today.  My favorite phrase today is, "Out for delivery"!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I usually get in anywhere from 5 min to an hour+ at night before bed (just depends on when the sleepies hit). I also read at lunch, as long as nobody is bothering me.

The more odd places are while running on the treadmill at the gym and on the other cardio equipment. 

I guess I pretty much read whenever the opportunity strikes.  (except while driving - that's just nuts!)


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

esper_d said:


> Or when do you find time to read?


Early in the morning and late at night after work!
I wish I had more time...


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I spent a good 4 or more hours reading today. Felt like less but know it was more. I want more.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

1-3 hours per day...I like to read while on the stationary bike, right before bed, in the mornings on the weekend....I take my K2 everywhere just in case


----------



## lobo (Sep 25, 2009)

I usually read about 4-5 hours per day.  I often end up in restaurants at lunch, and use my itouch to read whatever nonfiction book I'm currently reading.  When I hit the couch after work, I read my current nonfiction book until bedtime.  As I said in a previous post, after getting my Kindle I found that I had gone for weeks without turning on my television, so I disconnected cable service.  I don't miss television, but I sure would miss my Kindle!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I've found my reading time is decreasing a little because I just bought a Wii. Of all games I'm addicted to William's Pinball, which is kind of funny, playing pinball on a console, but it works. I do have to force myself to stop playing in order to start reading my Kindle to go to sleep.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

reading on the can has just got this... zen feeling HAHAHAHA. it's just such a nice atmosphere. no kids, no prying parents, no intervening things other than legs going numb from your bottom hanging over the edge of the can.

longest time spent reading? not on the can (record on can was 4 hrs haha). in bed for 12.5hours. yes, i forgot lunch and breakfast.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would guess I read 1-2 hours a day, for a few minutes at a time mostly...more if I've got a really good book.

Betsy


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> LOL. So true.


hahaha! I guess there's not just a handful of us who loves the can-reading hahaha


----------



## sheista (Dec 27, 2009)

Whenever I can but mostly at night.  If I can swing it, after the kids leave for school in the morning.


----------

